# Photographer's Block



## wsmith96 (Aug 21, 2014)

Hi everyone,
so I think I've hit a new low regarding my enjoyment of photography. I just can't seem to get inspired to do anything lately. I've worked on macro, sports, portraiture, real estate, architecture, and wildlife but right now none of those seem appealing. I figure I'm just going through a lull and that it will pass once fall begins. I'm not saying that I'm going to give it up, but I'm not as ready to get out there and snap some photos as I used to be. Also, when I do get out there, my pictures don't look right - it's almost like I'm trying too hard. Maybe I suffer from Low T - who knows. 
I'm sure that I'm not the only one out there who has run into photographer's block. So my question to the collective minds is, what do you do to snap yourself out of this funk?

Thanks,
Wes


----------



## jdramirez (Aug 21, 2014)

Boudoir... offer some free service and tape it down to your leg and really deviate from the norm.


----------



## wsmith96 (Aug 21, 2014)

lmao.. ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D

Not sure that will pass the wife test. .Though I'm up for something new, I have a rule that I won't do something that I would be ashamed to show my mother
 ... who am I kidding, sure I would.
edit: of course, if she's that hot I probably wouldn't be ashamed to show anyone


----------



## jdramirez (Aug 21, 2014)

wsmith96 said:


> lmao.. ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D
> 
> Not sure that will pass the wife test. .Though I'm up for something new, I have a rule that I won't do something that I would be ashamed to show my mother
> ... who am I kidding, sure I would.
> edit: of course, if she's that hot I probably wouldn't be ashamed to show anyone



I like classy boudoir photos... because women have been lead to believe that it is art... sure... sure it is.


----------



## NancyP (Aug 21, 2014)

Try returning to black and white film. 
Try shooting with a view camera - looking at your subject upside down and reversed really changes your perception habits.
Don't bother with a camera. See what you can do with your phone. Make low expectations work for you.
Live in Ferguson, MO.


----------



## wsmith96 (Aug 21, 2014)

NancyP said:


> Try returning to black and white film.
> Try shooting with a view camera - looking at your subject upside down and reversed really changes your perception habits.
> Don't bother with a camera. See what you can do with your phone. Make low expectations work for you.
> Live in Ferguson, MO.



My family is from Windsor, MO. Does that count?


----------



## Orangutan (Aug 21, 2014)

When you can't get inspired for yourself do something for someone else. I've heard of photographers making free portraits for homeless people. They schedule with a shelter to set up a mini-studio and printer. The clients will often send these to family who worry about them to re-assure them that they're getting by OK.


----------



## Dylan777 (Aug 21, 2014)

Take a trip to South Africa Safari :


----------



## c.d.embrey (Aug 21, 2014)

wsmith96 said:


> I've worked on macro, sports, portraiture, real estate, architecture, and wildlife but right now none of those seem appealing.



Maybe you picked the wrong hobby ??? From your long list of subjects, it sounds to me like you are looking to justify all the money you've spent on gear.

Many people take up photography because there is something that they *are driven to shoot*. Maybe it's Large Format B&W Landscape. Maybe it's *cat* and *tuna sandwich* shots for social networking  Ask yourself why you bought a camera ???


----------



## jdramirez (Aug 21, 2014)

c.d.embrey said:


> wsmith96 said:
> 
> 
> > I've worked on macro, sports, portraiture, real estate, architecture, and wildlife but right now none of those seem appealing.
> ...



I don't know that's entirely fair. I have my kids... they are my primary subject... but I'll dabble in things... macro, sports, portraiture, some landscape or panoramas... and I've taken some exceptionally blurry photos of deer at the dead of night. You can grow as a photographer and you can fit more on your plate as time goes...


----------



## mrsfotografie (Aug 21, 2014)

wsmith96 said:


> ... I've _worked_ on macro, sports, portraiture, real estate, architecture, and wildlife but right now none of those seem appealing.



My suggestion is to stop 'working' on it. Your expectations may be too high, which at the moment is blocking your creativity. I would suggest to slap on a prime (simplify!!), relax and go out and play. When you lower your expectations, there's less pressure to 'perform' and that will allow you to free your creativity.


----------



## justaCanonuser (Aug 21, 2014)

Wes, I know your problem so well, I frequently have this crisis, too. I personally get through such a block by drawing more, in particular in the street (see attached example from my sketchbook). This helps me to get a fresh approach. Plus, I sometimes switch back to 35 mm film. This can be so liberating because you do everything in the moment when you shoot, and that's it (if you do not develop your films in your own lab). I've just ebayed an EOS 3, to add a Canon film SLR to my old Nikon FM-2 (I have much more Canon lenses now), and I look forward to using it first time on a street photo tour I've planned this weekend with friends. Gonna be fun, because I will be the only one who can't chimp on an LCD screen what I've catched (or not). So, I'd recommend you to do something completely different or, if you like to stick with photography, something very experimental to get over this block.


----------



## Menace (Aug 21, 2014)

jdramirez said:


> Boudoir... offer some free service and tape it down to your leg and really deviate from the norm.



+1

Artistic nudes in BnW


----------



## DigglerDawg (Aug 21, 2014)

I feel your pain! I had/have the same sort of problem and posted here about it a little while back. I received some very useful responses on that thread - click on my username and I think you'll be able to find it.


----------



## DigglerDawg (Aug 21, 2014)

http://www.canonrumors.com/forum/index.php?topic=21230.0


----------



## alexanderferdinand (Aug 21, 2014)

Maybe you need a bit of rest. I had this too, years ago, didn't care very much. Came back with more appetite. Do something different. 
If making pictures is your thing, you will notice that.
Good luck!


----------



## Canon1 (Aug 21, 2014)

alexanderferdinand said:


> Maybe you need a bit of rest. I had this too, years ago, didn't care very much. Came back with more appetite. Do something different.
> If making pictures is your thing, you will notice that.
> Good luck!



This is what I'd do. Fill your schedule with "other" things. At some point you will either miss making images or you won't. Either way... you win.

If you are desperate to get out and make a change, try limiting your self to 12 images on any given day (make them count!), and limit yourself to a lens that might not fit your idea of a given photoshoot. This will push you outside your comfort zone and may re-inspire you. You could also read a book by another photographer that sparks your interest. I am a nature photographer and absolutely love George Lepp's book "Wildlife photography." It's not a how to, but rather a book about how he made images and talks about his travels. I'ts a fun read.

You could also find a friend to shoot with. Seeing what someone else is shooting might make you realize that there is indeed something in front of you worth shooting. Plus enjoying photography can be contagious. 

As alexanderferdinand inferred... if you re meant to return to photography inspired... you will. Just shake it up somehow.


----------



## AcutancePhotography (Aug 21, 2014)

One of the many many advantages of not being a professional photographer is that we don't have to take pictures. 

As the others have posted, take a break. Don't worry about the block. It happens to us all. Only professionals have to force themselves through blocks. 

For the rest of us, photography should be a hobby, not a compulsion.


----------



## wsmith96 (Aug 21, 2014)

DigglerDawg said:


> http://www.canonrumors.com/forum/index.php?topic=21230.0


Thanks Diggler - there's a lot of good advice in your thread.


----------



## surapon (Aug 21, 2014)

wsmith96 said:


> Hi everyone,
> so I think I've hit a new low regarding my enjoyment of photography. I just can't seem to get inspired to do anything lately. I've worked on macro, sports, portraiture, real estate, architecture, and wildlife but right now none of those seem appealing. I figure I'm just going through a lull and that it will pass once fall begins. I'm not saying that I'm going to give it up, but I'm not as ready to get out there and snap some photos as I used to be. Also, when I do get out there, my pictures don't look right - it's almost like I'm trying too hard. Maybe I suffer from Low T - who knows.
> I'm sure that I'm not the only one out there who has run into photographer's block. So my question to the collective minds is, what do you do to snap yourself out of this funk?
> 
> ...




Dear friend Mr. Wes.
Yes, I feel you pain from time to time , too. But When I hit the low spot like 5-6 years ago, I volunteer to be the Official Photographer for the Non Profit Organizations to When they have the Public Activities, And I take the Photography/ Lighting Classes at the local Community college to Learn some thing New and Difference from my Skill, and try to improve my Photographic Skill. Yes 5-6 years ago, I deep in love with Macro photography, When I got 4 New Macro / Canon Lenses---But since then, I do not do Macro Photography any more------Ha, Ha, Ha---Well Yes, I change my Photography and relaxing style---Just Rent the Hotel at the Beach on the top floor, And Shoot the Seagulls/ Beautiful Ladies on the beach---With out get beat-up from The Young/ Strong Lady's Boy friends---Ha, Ha, Ha. ) Just Kidding)
YES, You can start to set up " The Local Photography/ Cameras Club" and Use your Skill / Expertise in Photography Technique ,to teach the Young/ Beginner Photographers in your home city.---That Will be the blessing for the Local Youth, who want to be a good Photographer like you.
Good lick .
Surapon.
Apex, North Carolina, USA. ( Yes, My original Home country = Thailand )


----------



## wsmith96 (Aug 21, 2014)

surapon said:


> Dear friend Mr. Wes.
> Yes, I feel you pain from time to time , too. But When I hit the low spot like 5-6 years ago, I volunteer to be the Official Photographer for the Non Profit Organizations to When they have the Public Activities, And I take the Photography/ Lighting Classes at the local Community college to Learn some thing New and Difference from my Skill, and try to improve my Photographic Skill. Yes 5-6 years ago, I deep in love with Macro photography, When I got 4 New Macro / Canon Lenses---But since then, I do not do Macro Photography any more------Ha, Ha, Ha---Well Yes, I change my Photography and relaxing style---Just Rent the Hotel at the Beach on the top floor, And Shoot the Seagulls/ Beautiful Ladies on the beach---With out get beat-up from The Young/ Strong Lady's Boy friends---Ha, Ha, Ha. ) Just Kidding)
> YES, You can start to set up " The Local Photography/ Cameras Club" and Use your Skill / Expertise in Photography Technique ,to teach the Young/ Beginner Photographers in your home city.---That Will be the blessing for the Local Youth, who want to be a good Photographer like you.
> Good lick .
> ...



Hi friend Surapon,
I like your idea of photography from a safe distance and found your shots very inspiring. I do live in a college town that is about to start its fall semester. There is no shortage of scenery here, especially during football season 

Thank you for your recommendations and advice,

Wes


----------



## mackguyver (Aug 21, 2014)

wsmith96 said:


> There is no shortage of scenery here, especially during football season


Good to see I'm not the only one who uses "scenery" that way 

In terms of your post, sometimes it's good just to take a break. I have also hit that point where my standards for an acceptable photo may have gotten too high and had 4 or 5 shoots earlier this year where I came home with nothing or next-to-nothing. After a couple of weekends on the couch and doing yard work, I couldn't wait to get out and shoot again.


----------



## sleepnever (Aug 21, 2014)

I started entering myself in Viewbug.com contests and joined for a year to get into more. The contests give me a mission to take a certain type of photo and whether or not I win the prize in the end, I may get a really nice photo or set of photos from the trip out. This has helped my lull lately.


----------



## TiogaDesigns (Aug 21, 2014)

I think this post by David duChemin offers some good advice on what to do during uncreative times.

"We can spend that time being depressed and feeling sorry for ourselves, or we can feed the muse, take our Sabbath rest. We can go to the museum, the gallery, the coffee shop, the library, the theatre, or wherever it is you find your own paint stirred. Forget how you’ve suddenly lost your brilliance. Go find the brilliance of others and let it feed your soul. Go be with your family, read a book, and then, most importantly, do the work. Don’t set your camera down simply because inspiration hasn’t yet come."

http://davidduchemin.com/2014/07/know-your-rhythm/


----------



## SoullessPolack (Aug 21, 2014)

I've got to question your motives behind asking this question. Why are you trying to force yourself out of a "photographer's block"? You clearly are not a professional. What is to be gained?

I have many hobbies. If I'm ever in a "creative block" with those hobbies, I don't try to force myself to enjoy it in some other aspect. I simply leave that hobby alone until a yearning to participate in it arises naturally. I have an ever-growing model railroad in my basement. I have gone months without touching it at some points. But I never try to force myself to enjoy it in some way. At some point, I get an itch, and then I scratch it. I never scratch when there is no itch. There's always something else out there. 

Sounds like maybe you're trying to justify the large expense that photography can be as a hobby (although I don't know what gear you have or how much you've spent). This is what you do. Just forget about it for now, man. When the creative juices start flowing again, you'll know. That's when you pick up the camera. For now, partake in another one of your hobbies. If you sadly don't have other hobbies, find one, it's a huge world out there!


----------



## c.d.embrey (Aug 21, 2014)

jdramirez said:


> I don't know that's entirely fair... You can grow as a photographer and you can fit more on your plate as time goes...



Asking a person *WHY* they bought a camera is fair. There are lots of reasons people buy cameras. And some of the reasons have absolutely nothing to do with photography.

Why do think there is a real need to *fit more on your plate* to grow as a photographer ??? Is there a check-list that needs to be filled


----------



## mrsfotografie (Aug 21, 2014)

c.d.embrey said:


> jdramirez said:
> 
> 
> > I don't know that's entirely fair... You can grow as a photographer and you can fit more on your plate as time goes...
> ...



The best photographers are specialists


----------



## wsmith96 (Aug 21, 2014)

SoullessPolack said:


> I've got to question your motives behind asking this question. Why are you trying to force yourself out of a "photographer's block"? You clearly are not a professional. What is to be gained?
> 
> I have many hobbies. If I'm ever in a "creative block" with those hobbies, I don't try to force myself to enjoy it in some other aspect. I simply leave that hobby alone until a yearning to participate in it arises naturally. I have an ever-growing model railroad in my basement. I have gone months without touching it at some points. But I never try to force myself to enjoy it in some way. At some point, I get an itch, and then I scratch it. I never scratch when there is no itch. There's always something else out there.
> 
> Sounds like maybe you're trying to justify the large expense that photography can be as a hobby (although I don't know what gear you have or how much you've spent). This is what you do. Just forget about it for now, man. When the creative juices start flowing again, you'll know. That's when you pick up the camera. For now, partake in another one of your hobbies. If you sadly don't have other hobbies, find one, it's a huge world out there!



hmm. It's actually a simple question. There is no motive behind it. Yes, I do not make a living off of photography, but I have sold and donated my services. I've spent about $6,000 on my photography equipment which is nothing in comparison to most. I do have quite a few hobbies that range from shooting, to guitar, to raising sheep with my kids, to sports, to technology, to reading, and to home improvement. I even have a garden. So, no shortage of other things to do there.

Back to the question at hand though. I hear your recommendation to walk away for a while, and that's fine. But, what if someone else out there found another way to get out of a creative slump? If I don't ask the question then I might miss out on an opportunity to ignite my creative juices rather than take the 'sit back and see' approach. Waiting may end up being the best course of action, but there also may be another way. That is the motive behind the question. 

So to be clear - I have no shopper's remorse.


----------



## wsmith96 (Aug 21, 2014)

c.d.embrey said:


> jdramirez said:
> 
> 
> > I don't know that's entirely fair... You can grow as a photographer and you can fit more on your plate as time goes...
> ...



I'll answer this question with a timeline. Back in 2004 my first child was born and like most parents we wanted to capture every moment of our daughter's life. Fast forward a few years, my wife and I were looking at the pictures we had taken with our Nikon 885 p/s camera and noticed that our pictures looked just as crappy as our parents picture books did. Though we did 'capture' family memories, we wanted them to look better and figured it was the camera and not technique (noob mistake). In 2009 I bought a rebel T1i and started with the kit lens and a 70-300 IS USM. I stuck with that for a few more years. 2011 - both kids start to participate in sports, so now I can't get where I need to be for a good picture being on the sidelines. Start really using the 70-300 but find that after 200mm the lens was too soft. I found this website/forum and started to learn as quickly as my brain could absorb. I lurked here for a year before really starting to participate in the forum. My techniques improved dramatically and I made smarter lens choices. I got lenses that complimented my camera: 10-22, 17-55, 60 macro, 70-200 Mk II L IS USM, 85 1.8, 50 1.8, a couple of flashes, a much improved tripod, and last a 1.4 mk III teleconverter. I focused on technique and glass rather than updating a body. During the last couple of years I explored macro photography, portraits mainly for family pictures, and nature/wildlife photography. As my kids got quicker in sports, I grew my skills there by asking our local high school coach if I could take pictures during games from the sidelines. He liked what he saw and gave me a season sideline pass so I could practice in return for the pictures. I also take pictures for my daughter's diving team and son's baseball team. Now, my kids have joined the 4-H club and I'm providing "event" photography for them - again, to build my skills. I have a few realtor friends who've asked me to photograph their new listings for them. They've called me back for more work, so I must be doing okay there. And now, I'm not sure what else to do/try. So far all of my pictures have been functional rather than creative. That is the reason behind this question. I want to break out of the functional mode of photography. I want to jump start my brain to see the world in a different way and capture that world I live in. That is why I have asked the question. I am not a professional and have no plans to be, but don't judge me because I don't focus on one aspect of photography or you believe that I'm upset at how much money I've spent.


So why did I buy the camera? - to make sure my family memories don't look like crap.



edit - I still don't see why the equipment I have makes a difference to my question, nor if am I a photography professional or not. But, if you feel it's pertinent to your analysis and recommendations, then you have your answer above.


----------



## AcutancePhotography (Aug 21, 2014)

wsmith96 said:


> edit - I still don't see why the equipment I have makes a difference to my question, nor if am I a photography professional or not. But, if you feel it's pertinent to your analysis and recommendations, then you have your answer above.



I agree, the type and amount of equipment really does not enter in to the question. 

It does seem like you are getting two different types of advice.

Some say that if you have a photography block to go out and do other types of photography. 

Others say to take a break from photography for a bit. 

Interesting to see the different suggestions.


----------



## mrsfotografie (Aug 21, 2014)

wsmith96 said:


> c.d.embrey said:
> 
> 
> > jdramirez said:
> ...



I get how your 'functional' photography has dominated your photography and now you can't see how to be 'creative' outside that scope. I know of a photographer who was really into creative photography and has gradually moved back into 'functional' but great family photography. He's reduced his gear along those lines as well. Is it a loss? I don't know but as long as he and his family are happy, why not? 

So please rejoice in your family photography if that is your main driver. Please don't push yourself to be the artistic photographer that you're not, if the only thing you find is frustration. And if you are that creative photographer... find the release, go out with a standard prime, away from your family and see what you can capture. You may like it and see that you have 'it' or not... it's all the advice I can give. But then again I don't have any kids - I can see how your kids can be a real motivator because after all your world revolves around them. Is it not?


----------



## jebrady03 (Aug 21, 2014)

2 possibilities that come to mind...

1) if you don't already have one, buy a printer and print your images. Buying a printer really opened my eyes to a LOT of things and also made me appreciate photography more, and feel more connected to it.

2) teach! For me, I learn just as much by teaching someone as I do by reading about it myself. If you have any family friends who have a camera that they keep in green box mode but they're interested in getting pictures more like yours, teach them! Or, join a photography club and connect with someone looking for a mentor.

Just a couple of things that sometimes work for me to get me excited about something.


----------



## wsmith96 (Aug 21, 2014)

AcutancePhotography said:


> wsmith96 said:
> 
> 
> > edit - I still don't see why the equipment I have makes a difference to my question, nor if am I a photography professional or not. But, if you feel it's pertinent to your analysis and recommendations, then you have your answer above.
> ...



Well that's the beauty of this forum. You get to find out what works for different people. I wasn't expecting a single answer, but I figured that I'm not the first one who has experienced this. I wanted to know what helped other people.

Thank you all for your responses! I'm checking out viewbug now


----------



## Brymills (Aug 21, 2014)

What photograph would you most like to be able to see printed and mounted on your wall? Now go and make that photograph.


----------



## c.d.embrey (Aug 21, 2014)

wsmith96 said:


> Back in 2004 my first child was born and like most parents we wanted to capture every moment of our daughter's life.



You bought a camera to document your children/family memories. A good reason, lots of people do that.



> I have a few realtor friends who've asked me to photograph their new listings for them. They've called me back for more work, so I must be doing okay there.



You say you don't want to be a Pro, but you do Pro work (even if you don't get paid).





> And now, I'm not sure what else to do/try. So far all of my pictures have been functional rather than creative. That is the reason behind this question. I want to break out of the functional mode of photography. I want to jump start my brain ...



But that's not the original question. You asked about *Photographer's block*. "I just can't seem to get inspired to do anything lately."

Seems to me your real question is *how do I move* from *functional* to *creative*. And that's a very difficult question to answer.

Some people think that creativity can be taught. From my POV, talent/creativity is something you are born with. I think you can teach technique, but not real creativity. Maybe technique will satisfy your needs.
*
My next question*. What do you think your functional photography lacks. Is it Point-of-View/Composition, Lighting, Whatever ???


----------



## troppobash (Aug 22, 2014)

A block in creativity happens to a lot of creative people - no matter what field they work, serve or hobby in. There are a lot of interesting ideas and thoughts expressed in this topic so I hope you have some ideas that relate to you.

One that worked for me was that you might consider using a totally different style of camera. For example if you are a dSLR user then pick up a mirrorless and solely use that for 1 to 2 months. It certainly changes the way you think, compose and take the photos - you have no idea how many times i put my G1X MII to my eye trying to see through a non-existent OVF . (I do not have the EVF accessory so it really looks and feels funny)

By the end of that time you become proficient in 2 styles of cameras and can switch between the two seamlessly plus I take the G1X MII to places I would not take my dSLR. This gives me more photo opportunities.

All the best.


----------



## troppobash (Aug 22, 2014)

PS 
Everyone has creativity - we unfortunately are not encouraged, nurtured, and/or taught how to tap into our creativity and to also find out in how many ways it can be expressed.


----------



## jdramirez (Aug 22, 2014)

AcutancePhotography said:


> I agree, the type and amount of equipment really does not enter in to the question.
> 
> It does seem like you are getting two different types of advice.
> 
> ...



Bob Dylan had a long tour... he was exhausted... he was ready to retire and give it all up... so he goes to a cabin ++++++++++and is in relative solitude... BAM... starts writing crappy song after crappy song (to me)... but it is his most productive period... So sometimes purposely getting away without the intention... can make all the difference./


----------



## NancyP (Aug 22, 2014)

wsmith96, unless Windsor MO is one of the few of the 200+ tiny municipalities in St. Louis County, naaah, doesn't count. I was referring to the racial protests drawing national media to the tiny inner suburb Ferguson, just north of St. Louis, and less than 5 miles from where I live in the center of the city. St. Louis City is tiny in area and has few suburbs within the city limits, city housing has a large component of duplexes, four-flats, apartments, and bungalows.

It has been such a media zoo after the first few days. I have been gone for a week due to a family emergency out of town, and have noted comments stating that photographers outnumbered protesters plus police. Everyone is looking for some spectacular shot. I would probably try to get someone to walk at least a block out of earshot of the kerfuffle, and ...... actually TALK with them before taking their photograph. Ferguson is a quiet middle-class predominantly (65%) black suburb - many residents believed that they had settled in a stable integrated neighborhood that didn't have racial tensions. It is quite obvious that St. Louisans are long overdue for some honest conversation and home truth.


----------



## mnclayshooter (Aug 22, 2014)

What I did earlier this summer was take only one short prime out (40mm pancake) and shot all day with it. Got some "macro" and some landscapes in that walk around a state park.... so I came away with something to be proud of. Just shooting things I saw along the way. 

What really happened was that I learned about some technique shortcomings I have had for a long time that I didn't even know about. I learned about using the camera as a tool to capture what _I_ wanted, rather than relying on its technology to help me make a photo out of what would normally just be a snapshot. 

Give it a try... go for a long walk in a park nearby with a single prime and just start taking photos... don't worry about the subject matter... just shoot what's around you... take the time to figure out how to shoot those "things" in your surroundings effectively... hone your skills. If you're like me, you'll find a whole new list of things to try and subjects to capture.


----------



## NancyP (Aug 22, 2014)

I agree - shooting with one or two primes per outing is fun. I have resurrected a number of old film-era manual-everything lenses - just the process of focusing and shooting all-manual makes me feel different, reminds me of the joy I had using my first "real" (non-Brownie) camera, a 135 format film SLR I was given when I was 13.


----------



## wsmith96 (Aug 25, 2014)

Thank you all for your feedback and recommendations. I'm going to step away for a while and see what happens.


----------



## Ivan Muller (Aug 29, 2014)

wsmith96 said:


> Hi everyone,
> so I think I've hit a new low regarding my enjoyment of photography. I just can't seem to get inspired to do anything lately. I've worked on macro, sports, portraiture, real estate, architecture, and wildlife but right now none of those seem appealing. I figure I'm just going through a lull and that it will pass once fall begins. I'm not saying that I'm going to give it up, but I'm not as ready to get out there and snap some photos as I used to be. Also, when I do get out there, my pictures don't look right - it's almost like I'm trying too hard. Maybe I suffer from Low T - who knows.
> I'm sure that I'm not the only one out there who has run into photographer's block. So my question to the collective minds is, what do you do to snap yourself out of this funk?
> 
> ...



First question, how many cameras and lenses do you use? Get rid of all of them, but one lens one camera. Pick a subject, colour or B&W, and go out and shoot only that. Your mojo will come back quickly...


----------



## mackguyver (Aug 29, 2014)

I read this the other day, and I think it adds to the topic:

The Apathetic Photographer by Daniel Stainer


----------



## Menace (Aug 31, 2014)

Came across this recently.


----------

